# Compost



## erickdaniels (Jun 29, 2018)

I had 10 cu yds of leaf compost delivered on Fri morning (8/31). The compost is hot. How long should I wait until I use it to topdress the lawn? Should I turn it over?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Compost, by nature, is hot (usually). Once you start spreading it it'll cool down. I don't think you need to wait.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Hot is good, the weed seeds should be cooked dead inside there. Thow'er down and spread'er round!


----------

